# Hi and introduction



## Laura K. (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

Glad to find this site, as I have lots of questions and have enjoyed reading the posts. I am Laura K. and my husband and I live in Southern California. We got two egg casings from the garden center almost 2 months ago with the intention to release the mantids when they hatched. Could be the Chinese kind (the container didn't say). I actually went for ladybugs, but they were out.

Well, one case did hatch and at least 100 were running around in a small terrarium thing we have. My dh was so taken with them that he wanted to keep them. After a few days they began to eat each other so we let all of them go but three and dropped in flightless fruit flies from Petco.

As these three got bigger, we separated them and began putting crickets in the enclosures. They are now about 2 inches or more in size. I didn't keep track of the molting as I see now it is best to do. I was guessing they have had about 6 moltings each.

I posted last night (apparently in the wrong topic section, sorry) because our biggest brown one Fu was suddenly acting strangely (one eye was green and one brown, body bend in a weird shape for 10 hours, butt end twitching, not in usual molt position). Anyway, I am saddened to say that he is now dead. Thanks to those who replied to my plea for info on what may be wrong with him.

I will miss Fu, he was a cutie. We have two left and I will be checking posts as I think we have not always done the right things. I have misted them several times a day even when they are molting or just finished molting. I have also lifted Manny when he was starting to molt and I thought that he was to close to the ground of the enclosure. One leg was stretched out or something and I thought his positioning wasn't good so I lifted him and worked with him till he was attached to the mesh at the top of the enclosure. (he ended up molting fine). I think he may have wing buds now.

I will try to get my husband to take some pictures. Hey will they start flying around when they get wings? How long do they live?

They have been so fascinating to watch, so cute how they seem to enjoy sucking on their antenna and ittle MeiMei even grew back a leg (what a surprise).

If it was just up to me, I would let them go at this point as it seems Petco crickets may not be the best thing to feed them and now that we lost one I am nervous about the others.

Sorry this is so long, glad to meet all of you.


----------



## Ian (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Laura, welcome to the forum


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow, long intro. Welcome!

Mantids can live up to a year, record cases longer. It depends on the species. When they get wings, yes they will fly, at least the males.


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2007)

Lucky, I'm still waiting for mine to hatch


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome! It's cute how you named them all. Regarding the flying question, you can expect the males to fly once in a while. They don't fly very well and don't fly often though.


----------

